# Getting Started



## TriedandTrue (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello,

I am currently a "one man and a van" electrical shop. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how a guy could/should get some training on basic telecom tech. I've had a few customers needing some basic telecom work done and I know nothing. I'd like to learn enough to be dangerous.  

Thanks,


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

You may also find _Newton's Telecom Dictionary_ handy when you run into unknown jargon.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Befriend an older scissor fairy and maybe bring em on part time and or pay them to teach u?

get a pt gig working for a lv contractor?

just get better


----------

